# Pics with the winter tires on!



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

Here's some new shots with the new Dunlop Graspics...went from 205/50's to 195/55's, I really like how the 55's fill out the wheel wells especially since I brought the Basic's up a 1/4 inch all around. 

Comment are always welcome (except about the antenna, I jus haven't gotten around to gettin a smaller one yet! :thumbup: )


























Cheers everybody! :cheers: 

Orion


----------



## xNISMOB14x (Nov 5, 2003)

ONE WORD CAN SAY IT ALL CLEAN


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

looks stock on the outside. What all mods do you have done? paint is in suprub condtion as far as I can tell.


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

you can tell its not stock just by the stance of the vehicle... but looks real good. just like mine... almost ;-)


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is it wrong that i knew he lived in PA from the pics before i saw the license plate. Nice car, where in PA do you live


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

LOL I dont think its wrong, but if the you couldnt tell from the trees, our ghey license plate colors will... Man I hate our LP's


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

haha, nah it's not wrong, I love PA, but i'm with you, the license plates suck :thumbdwn: 

I live in Montoursville, PA, about 10 minutes from where the Little League World Series is played. My g/f lives in Elizabethtown, so I am down in the Harrisburg Area quite a bit and will hopefully be moving down there when I finish up my Bachelor's Degree in December of '06!!

Where you guys live at?

Thanks for the comments guys!

Orion


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

haha Nice, I will have to stop by there the next time I go to my friends, nice little town. Yeah sad I just bought my car and only had about a month of decent weather to drive it around in.. and I need new tires as it is. But again what all Do you have done? Mines basically bone stock and I need tires and brakes before I do anything else.


----------



## TheAnser (Jan 15, 2005)

Umm the only things done to my car at this point are the Tein Basic Coilovers with frount upper pillowball mounts, Place Racing WAI, 91 Intake Cam. Thats all that is on there right now. I have an OBX Header sittin in my garage, jus haven't had the time to put it on yet, full time college, 30+ hours a week at the job and a long distance relationship don't allow tooo much time for the car cause i am a :loser: 

Not much will be gettin done to it in the next year as it will be my last year of college (THANK GOD!) But next year around this time I hope to basically have a job in the bag and I will prolly be starting to spend money that I haven't made yet on the car :thumbup: 

Lots of plans, plus I will prolly pick up another car to add to the stable. Who knows though, one year can bring a lot of different things.

Well again, thanks for the comments guys!

Char, where do your friends live? lata fellas :cheers: 

Orion


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=102343
.


come join us in the NE section. Most of us are from West Chester, but i am moving towards philly as i work for Boeing IDS


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

I live in Harrisburg, But as of right now Im in Kentucky finishin my Bachalors degree... which should be done in hopefully less than a year...

I have a ton of mods, which are too many to list, but next time your in the harrisburg area and you see a green SER with a WRTEAM sticker, that will be me


----------



## Char (Jun 16, 2005)

Wow more of you guys in PA then I thought.. maybe I will move back up here. Im currently in Dallas, near Wilkes-Barre, but I live in Maryland.


----------

